# Triumph Muscle Bike



## rose359 (Nov 6, 2019)

Last night, I purchased a Triumph muscle bike.  I have not been able to locate any information or images of one.  It appears to have a 3-speed Sturmey Archer hub, which I haven't previously seen shifted by a stick shift.  I was hoping to find some reference information or images that could help me restore this bike.  Any help would be appreciated.  I will get some more photos.


----------



## rose359 (Nov 7, 2019)

Here is a photo of the whole bike.  Has anyone seen one like it?  Typically everything can be found on the internet, but I cannot find any information about this bike.  The number 8872 is stamped on the bottom of the bottom bracket.  There is no model name on the bike, though it may have been badged on a part that is not missing.  It appears that there is a cover or panel missing from the base of the shifter.  It would have included the numbers 1, 2, 3 for the gears.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Nov 7, 2019)

Awesome. Shifter looks like a simplex. Plenty of them on fleabay for parts. I know you want to keep that shift lever.


----------



## rose359 (Nov 10, 2019)

wheelbender6 said:


> Awesome. Shifter looks like a simplex. Plenty of them on fleabay for parts. I know you want to keep that shift lever.



Today, I made a 2 minute video clip showing the bike and posted it on Youtube. If you search Triumph Muscle Bicycle, you will see the bike and hear a brief description. I am hoping to get information that I can use for restoration.  Any help will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 10, 2019)

Posting the Youtube link, hope you don't mind.


----------



## rose359 (Nov 10, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Posting the Youtube link, hope you don't mind.



Thanks!!


----------



## rose359 (Nov 19, 2019)

I am disappointed in the lack of information regarding Triumph muscle bikes. Anyone have any information or ideas on where I might look?


----------



## Wheeler (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi Rose, not sure of brand Triumph, but your bike is Raleigh built.
 I have the same bike which is A Raleigh Rodeo.
 Some chain and department stores were supplied these bikes and branded in house.
 In Canada they were Eaton's Glider and Canadian Tire Supercycle....
 The seat is a semi valuable piece, so make use of it.
 A date code on the rear hub will help you date estimate a year and month of production.Bike may be season newer than hub date.
 Tires are odd size 20x1 3/8".
They are available online. Possible domestically as BMX racing tires or possibly Schwinn?
(Other members may advise)
 I never got too deep into tire search as I'm selling my bike in a weak market, so keeping my investment lower.
 Your bike is a very worthy project of great quality. Enjoy.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 19, 2019)

It's Close ...............Raleigh " Fireball "       This is a 3 Plus 2


----------



## Wheeler (Nov 19, 2019)

A few pictures of my Raleigh.
You have the correct shifter just missing the 'Sportshifter' cover.
 My shifter needed new shifter body,and shifter knob, so I made 1 shifter out of 2 parts shifters, hence my stubby lever.
Here's a picture of my rough draft which is stamped Brooks, which was you may recognize, a good thing.


----------



## rose359 (Nov 21, 2019)

Wheeler said:


> A few pictures of my Raleigh.
> You have the correct shifter just missing the 'Sportshifter' cover.
> My shifter needed new shifter body,and shifter knob, so I made 1 shifter out of 2 parts shifters, hence my stubby lever.
> Here's a picture of my rough draft which is stamped Brooks, which was you may recognize, a good thing.View attachment 1098449
> ...



Thanks for the photos and video showing the Raleigh Fireball. I was not aware of this model. The SA shifter on my bike looks like the 3 speed shifter and knob on the 3+2 shifter, but has only a 3 speed hub.


----------



## rose359 (Nov 22, 2019)

rose359 said:


> Thanks for the photos and video showing the Raleigh Fireball. I was not aware of this model. The SA shifter on my bike looks like the 3 speed shifter and knob on the 3+2 shifter, but has only a 3 speed hub.



With the Fireball model name, I was able to find some images that are similar to my Triumph


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 22, 2019)

rose359 said:


> With the Fireball model name, I was able to find some images that are similar to my Triumph




Good Job on finding that literature ,  I've never seen an ad for any of those bikes or shifters shown.    Thanks for sharing .


----------



## whopperchopper (Nov 24, 2019)

I think Raleigh bought triumph along with robinhood bikes. Raleigh was top line with the other two being the more Budget bike lines. I have a cover in mint condition for that shifter, and a mint shifter waiting for the right bike!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 27, 2019)

whopperchopper said:


> I think Raleigh bought triumph along with robinhood bikes.




         Did someone say Robin Hood ??             I couldn't help myself !!


----------



## rose359 (Dec 22, 2019)

Could my Triumph muscle bike the sole survivor on the planet?  No literature, no photos, none for sale, none not-for-sale. This seems weird and unexpected.


----------



## whopperchopper (Dec 22, 2019)

It's a raleigh bike, fireball/rodeo. Just badged different, probably through a regional department store.  Same as murray built there own bikes and also built the same bike for other retail chains to sell under there own badge. This is my 1970 AMC thunderball, which Is really a murray eliminator,   Not sure where AMC was sold out of but it has nothing to do with The old AMC car company. LOL..


----------



## rose359 (Jan 22, 2020)

The search for information on this Triumph muscle bike is made harder by lack of a model name. Seems like it would be on the chain guard or frame, but nothing.


----------

